# Grozny, Russia



## Algor (Feb 3, 2008)

Мартин;65970675 said:


> One of the most charming cities in Russia!


WHAT???:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Grozny its a very nice city btw...


----------



## Algor (Feb 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Grozny its a very nice city btw...


It`s a very dangerous place. hno:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Algor said:


> It`s a very dangerous place. hno:


oh, c'mon) Now Grozny is very safe for ordinary people (there are a lot of police and security, maybe even too much). Because of the religion there aren't much murders or rapes there

99% of population are Muslims, and our lifestyle is unacceptable for them. Sometimes you can face misunderstanding or even hate and their reaction can be dangerous. But for local people it's very safe city


----------



## Algor (Feb 3, 2008)

jackass94 said:


> oh, c'mon) Now Grozny is very safe for ordinary people (there are a lot of police and security, maybe even too much). Because of the religion there aren't much murders or rapes there
> 
> 99% of population are Muslims, and our lifestyle is unacceptable for them. Sometimes you can face misunderstanding or even hate and they reaction can be dangerous. But for local people it's very safe city


Ne pozorsya!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos. Looks like a nice town!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Mix of URSS and Turkey,interesting...


----------



## thyagoth (Oct 30, 2010)

wow! nice pictures!  the mosque is beautiful!


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

*Algor* успокойся...


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

A question cause I dont know much about this city.

Is Grozny becoming a Muslim city?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

M-120 said:


> A question cause I dont know much about this city.
> 
> Is Grozny becoming a Muslim city?


93.5% of the Chechen Republic's population are Chechens. Chechens are Muslims. So, Grozny is Muslim city.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Skyline of Grozny :cheers:



russianpride said:


>


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

amazing pic :cheers:


----------



## largo04 (Nov 17, 2010)

magnificent photos... Grozny is just like Warsaw, rised up from total ashes like a phoenix  very nice city


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

so if grozny is a "muslim city", howcome the christmas tree on the main square? (see picture above) :dunno:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

New Year tree
Wikipedia


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> so if grozny is a "muslim city", howcome the christmas tree on the main square? (see picture above) :dunno:


Religion tolerance


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> so if grozny is a "muslim city", howcome the christmas tree on the main square? (see picture above) :dunno:


There is no such term as "Christmas tree" in Russia. There is term "New Year tree" in Russia.

In Europe and America main holiday - Christmas - is holiday only for Catholics, but not for me for millions of Muslims, Jews, Atheists and Buddhist!!! hno: hno: hno:

At same time New Year in Russia is holiday for all its citizens :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

A New Year's Tree _is _the Christmas tree aptly renamed and packaged for secular-communist consumption


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

AlekseyVT said:


> There is no such term as "Christmas tree" in Russia. There is term "New Year tree" in Russia.
> 
> In Europe and America main holiday - Christmas - is holiday only for Catholics,



Actually, many non-christian countries have adopted many of the secular aspects of Christmas. Christmas is popular in Japan, for example. In Russia Christmas is annually celebrated on January 7th.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Major Deegan said:


> A New Year's Tree _is _the Christmas tree aptly renamed and packaged for secular-communist consumption


New Year tree comes from Christmas tree. Christmas tree comes from pagan ceremonies in honour of the Sun... All of us are Sun worshipers then 
Nice picture, btw


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Major Deegan said:


> A New Year's Tree _is _the Christmas tree aptly renamed and packaged for secular-communist consumption


Yes, and it was right decision. Communists also switched on Gregorian calendar (like in all world) while Orthodox Church still use Julian calendar. 



Major Deegan said:


> Actually, many non-christian countries have adopted many of the secular aspects of Christmas. Christmas is popular in Japan, for example. In Russia Christmas is annually celebrated on January 7th.


Tell me, please, if I am not a Christian, so why should I celebrate Christmas as a national (state) holiday. I'm consider it as religious discrimination.


----------



## Gerti (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, It's good to see the city of Grozny rebuilding. The new construction seems of high quality and well planned. All the best for the people of Chechnya.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

AlekseyVT said:


> There is no such term as "Christmas tree" in Russia. There is term "New Year tree" in Russia.
> 
> In Europe and America main holiday - Christmas - is holiday only for Catholics, but not for me for millions of Muslims, Jews, Atheists and Buddhist!!! hno: hno: hno:
> 
> At same time New Year in Russia is holiday for all its citizens :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Atheists??? I don't believe in God, nor does most people in my country and we celebrate X-mas, doesn't really have much to do with religion anymore. 
It's more to do with the Orthodox Christian religion in Russia (and the Balkans), that's why they don't really have Christmas as Catholics in the religious sense, but it's still there as the "holiday of love" as we like to call it (meaning love for our family and friends)...


edit: oh you're Russian? forget my lecture then


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

RKC said:


> Atheists??? I don't believe in God, nor does most people in my country and we celebrate X-mas, doesn't really have much to do with religion anymore.
> 
> It's more to do with the Orthodox Christian religion in Russia (and the Balkans), that's why they don't really have Christmas as Catholics in the religious sense, but it's still there as the "holiday of love" as we like to call it (meaning love for our family and friends)...


I was just talking about it. Religious people should celebrate their religious holidays (Muslim, Jewish, Christian). National or state holidays should be common for the all citizens. I think it is more logical.



RKC said:


> edit: oh you're Russian? forget my lecture then


Ohhh, you're from Hungary? So, it's really useless discussion.

*P.S. Are you really sure that Chechens should celebrate Orthodox Christmas as national holiday (so-called "holiday of love") instead of New Year?* :lol::rofl:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

First off, Christmas is not only a "Catholic" holiday as someone said earlier. I'm not Catholic, I'm Anglican and I celebrate the holiday. You're confusing religion with denomination. Catholic is a denomination. Christianity is the Religion. But that's nor here nor there. The big question is, WHY are we talking about religion in this thread? Can we PLEASE get back to the topic. Someone PLEASE post some more photos of this great city so we can finally get back on track! Thanks!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

AlekseyVT said:


> Ohhh, you're from Hungary? So, it's really useless discussion.
> 
> *P.S. Are you really sure that Chechens should celebrate Orthodox Christmas as national holiday (so-called "holiday of love") instead of New Year?* :lol::rofl:


Whoever said that? You totally misunderstand me. I realised you were russian so me explaining why orthodox people don't celebrate x-mas was unnecessary. Thats what i meant. And no I don't think chechens should celebrate x-mas, and never said so.


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

I was recently reading about the war in the 90's cant believe hoy fast it was re-developed. looks beautiful Im glad about it.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Scrapers



mimohodom said:


> Опять камеру переключили. Как то резко слева вырос "Дом Культуры" и напоминает картинка про Рим из учебников по истории.





Human R said:


> Автор Хусейн Салгири.






mimohodom said:


>






mimohodom said:


>






Brad said:


> Помогите получше скайлайн найти.
> Я вот этот нашел, но хотелось бы угол пошире и точку съемки повыше и подальше.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

te_ma_ said:


>


...



te_ma_ said:


>


...



te_ma_ said:


>


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

mimohodom said:


>






fugas said:


>


...



fugas said:


>


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bassik said:


> (С)


...


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

:eek2: Congrats Grozny!! Amazing turnaround, just stunning.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, very nice pics from Grozny....:cheers:


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

nostalgy said:


> http://voshod-chr.livejournal.com/55173.html





nostalgy said:


> http://voshod-chr.livejournal.com/55173.html


nuff said


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I just read today that Grozny is the happiest city in Russia


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

why would they be sad? they get money for nothing  (almost 100% of the republic budget is granted by federal authorities)


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

jackass94 said:


> why would they be sad? they get money for nothing  (almost 100% of the republic budget is granted by federal authorities)


C'mon peoples know that Chechnya was the major oil production during sovyet era, and IMO its fair if the federal authority's think its time to payback.

afterall Chechnya still have huge gas and decent oil reserves..:cheers:

from *reuters*



> Grozneftegaz'a proven reserves stand at 60 million tonnes of oil and 3 billion cubic metres of gas under Petroleum Resources Management System classification.


----------



## jaguarinstict (Aug 17, 2012)

come on pole its not you bussines!ps what? you want to eat are oil?????????!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Grozny


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bhmpics.com/view-grozny_city_russia-1680x1050.html


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow! A nice surprise!


----------



## Terrible (Dec 20, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> http://www.bhmpics.com/view-grozny_city_russia-1680x1050.html


Wow!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid....:cheers2:


----------



## Terrible (Dec 20, 2012)

Grozny 2011


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

jackass94 said:


>


looking great!


----------



## Terrible (Dec 20, 2012)

Grozny 2013


Cool!


----------



## Terrible (Dec 20, 2012)

London good by


----------



## Terrible (Dec 20, 2012)

Night Grozny


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Грозный-2013 by mobilmaga, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing photos, keep on posting!! I wasn't expecting such a clean and even green city! Congratulations!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

before the fire


----------



## Azuro (Apr 22, 2011)

Any pictures from today's fire?


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, looks great.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hasn´t this city been through enough tragedy?
Now it´s (not even finished) tallest skyscraper is burning too... hno:


----------



## SimonTheSoundMan (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## SimonTheSoundMan (Mar 25, 2006)

http://rt.com/news/chechnya-tallest-building-fire-280/


----------



## avto_trest (Apr 22, 2014)

http://grozmer.ru/events/stolichnye-vlasti-gotovjat-groznyi-ko-dn.html


----------

